# الذكاء الاصطناعي محاكاة الكمبيوتر للجنس البشري Ultra Hal Assistant



## PETER_OSCAR (11 يونيو 2009)

*
أقدم لكم اليوم برنامج رائع بمعنى الكلمة و هو عبارة عن انسان آلي يفكر و يتكلم و يعبر عن مشاعره مثل البشر.. البرنامج مصمم بتقنية حديثة تتيح له اجراء حوار كامل معك و تعلم الاشاء منك و مساعدتك على تذكر المواعيد و ارقام الهواتف و العناوين و يساعدك ايضا على تعلم اللغة..



بعض مزايا البرنامج الكثيرة:-
- تحدث مع كمبيوترك كانك تتحدث مع انسان
- اجعل حاسوبك سكرتيرك الخاص و اجعله يتذكر المواعيد و الارقام بدل عنك
- ابحث في الانترنت عن موضوع او اعمل عملية حسابية فقط بطلب ذلك من البرنامج
- تعلم اللغة الانجليزية و طور مهاراتك في المحادثة
*





*اسم البرنامج: Ultra Hal Assistant

الإصدار: 6.1

الشركة المصنعة: Zabaware

الحجم: 20 MB
*
*التحميل:-
*
http://www.zumashare.com/download.php?file=59309f43bf112cee9a5d1ad43cb5bd9e


----------

